# happy accident!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I think anyways.. LOL

I was doing the water changes and I went to clean out my crays. I had moved them out into a separate container for the moment and gave each one a critter crumb to munch on.

They ate, explored, found each other and did the Lets make babies hug. 

I have no idea when they coupled but I came back after cleaning out a canister and shooing my daughter away from the siphon when I found them. I called bob (my partner) over and pointed. 

I thought he would be mad since I wasn't even supposed to get these guys... but he seem pleased. I said something along the lines of.. if I get eggs, do I get rid of them and bob just shrugged. 

He didn't say a clear no.. Haha!

I actually had to move them to a safer spot since my daughter had also found out what we were looking at and broke up the pairing. I have no idea if anything will turn out but it would be fun to have baby cray again! 

These are a really sweet pearl white crayfish pair, I know everyone is into dwarfs but I do have a heart for these bigger dudes.

Thx for reading! I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

awesome, look forward to reading/seeing more! I'm not really familiar with them, so it will be a fun way to learn a bit more about them!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------

